# Pod farm vs amplitube vs guitar rig?



## whitechapel (Dec 17, 2011)

i want to get heavy tones from one of these programs to get a deathcore type sound which one has the best variety of good metal amps and effects pedals etc.. also is there such thing as a program that you can simulate drum sounds?


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 17, 2011)

also is there such thing as a program that you can simulate drum sounds?[/QUOTE said:


> Superior Drummer is a great drum program.
> 
> Great sounds and a load of options.


----------



## whitechapel (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there any way to hook acoustic drums to superior drummer?


----------



## xeonblade (Dec 17, 2011)

whitechapel said:


> Is there any way to hook acoustic drums to superior drummer?



Yes, triggers. 
Module http://www.alesis.com/triggerio

Triggers on drum > module > pc via usb > speakers


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Out of those I'd go with podfarm. Haven't used Amplitube though. I have Guitar Rig and have not yet managed to get a good heavy sound out of it.

This is good pod sound for example (imho) 
Check out the Joey Sturgis productions in general since they're all pretty much just pod. Those things are cheap too


----------



## mlabonte (Dec 17, 2011)

Pod Farms amazing. Joey Sturgis ans Chango both use Pod Farm. Basically all the bands on Rise Records were produced with Pod Farm. Check out the tone you can get from it. Song I produced over the summer.

Dead Ocean - With Hearts in Mind by mlabonte on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## whitechapel (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah I probably will use pod farm because it comes with the tone port gx and one other thing do triggers allow you to get snare and other drum effects?


----------



## ThrustTony (Dec 18, 2011)

whitechapel said:


> Yeah I probably will use pod farm because it comes with the tone port gx and one other thing do triggers allow you to get snare and other drum effects?


 You can use triggers to trigger the sounds in Superior Drummer.

You can then play about with your drum sounds in Superior Drummer and your recording software depending on how you place your drums in your recording software.

You can seperate your drums out to different channels in your recording software and put effects on those channels.

Superior Drummer comes with it's own mixer as well


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 18, 2011)

ThrustTony said:


> You can use triggers to trigger the sounds in Superior Drummer.
> 
> You can then play about with your drum sounds in Superior Drummer and your recording software depending on how you place your drums in your recording software.
> 
> ...



One thing to be aware of though, is that Cymbal triggering is VERY difficult.


----------



## mlabonte (Dec 18, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> One thing to be aware of though, is that Cymbal triggering is VERY difficult.



That's why you should mic overheads with a good matched pair. Triggering cymbals just makes them sound fake in my opinion.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never used POD farm, but I actively use Amplitube, Guitar Rig 5, and Revalver III.V. Guitar Rig is my favorite, though the amp models are the best on Revalver. With guitar rig, the key is to find good cab Sims to compliment the amp and effects models, which are great.


----------



## whitechapel (Dec 18, 2011)

I was thinking about getting revalver is it worth the money or should I stick with pod farm


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 18, 2011)

whitechapel said:


> I was thinking about getting revalver is it worth the money or should I stick with pod farm



Revalver sounds amazing to me!


----------



## mlabonte (Dec 18, 2011)

Stick with pod farms. You're not going to get handed tones that are perfect. You need to take it step by step and work on a tone. Go listen to anything on Rise records. Done with Pod Farm,


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 18, 2011)

I use amplitube. Its ok.. I have a pretty hard time getting a heavy rhythm tone im satisfied with. Ive heard people get great tones though but most of them were using redwire impulses. Id be interested in hearing how to get a good tone from stock amplitube. But i have no problem getting a great lead or clean tone from it. The bass tones are great too.


----------



## Big Rich (Dec 18, 2011)

i use pod farm, ive never tried any other pc modeling software. pod farm is awesome, dload the metal pack with the uber and the diezels. its alot of fun to mess around with. after messing with it youl learn tricks to make it sound good.

i mainly use the uber, 5150, silver jubilee and SLO amp sims on it and they sound pretty sick when setup right. 

the bass sims on it are pretty decent also


----------



## Big Rich (Dec 18, 2011)

i just did a clip with it, i suck at mixing but all the guitar tones are pod farm, it gets really heavy. i used the uberschall and silver jubilee sims on this track in this thread


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/180913-made-clip-hows-one.html


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 19, 2011)

whitechapel said:


> I was thinking about getting revalver is it worth the money or should I stick with pod farm



Download the Revalver demo yourself and give it a shot. It doesn't let you save and it adds a periodic noise, but you'll get an idea of what tones you can achieve with it. FWIW, Revalver has, in my experience, been the most realistic modeler I've tried. The amp Sims respond like real amps- so much so, that you can even tweak the circuits (change physical component values, tube types and characters, ect)


----------



## whitechapel (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like revalver because it includes the 6505 head and I heard that's a beast for metal


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 19, 2011)

You should try Lepou's free plugins, I use Lepou Legion and get awesome tones out of that. I still use Guitar Rig 4 in front as a compressor, tubescreamer and noise gate. Then I run Lepou Legion before Lepou Lecab (an impulse loader) with two recabinet mesa boogie impulses.

I've not tried either pod farm or amplitube, but since the Lepou plugins are free they're all worth a shot (Lecto, Le456, etc).

LePou Plugins

Oh, and I still use Guitar Rig 4 for cleans and effects, some of them are fantastic! And for bass as well, it's just that it's really difficult (not impossible mind you) to get a good distorted tone out of it.

Here's a track where I've used my Legion signal chain for distorted tones and leads and Guitar Rig 4 for cleans and bass.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/02 Orion.mp3

Hell, I even recorded my entire album using using that Lepou signal chain and guitar rig 4 for cleans!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 19, 2011)

I use Amplitube for OD pedals and the amp sim itself. I have been messing around with impulses and have found that they are _way_ better than the ones Amplitube offers.

Its sounds like everything thing 'mic'd' in Amplitube has a blanket over it. The amps really open up with separate impulses.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 19, 2011)

out of all of those i would get revalver and mesa ir's from redwirez


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 19, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> out of all of those i would get revalver and mesa ir's from redwirez



Or just get the Gods Impulse Cab?


----------



## maggotspawn (Dec 19, 2011)

Overloud TH-2 is a pretty amazing amp sim.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 19, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Or just get the Gods Impulse Cab?



yeah its a good alternative if you dont have 10$ but the 10$ is worth it


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 20, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> yeah its a good alternative if you dont have 10$ but the 10$ is worth it



In the impulse thread there's some pretty decent ones.


----------

